# Uferband Randband Teichband



## semigomez (5. Jan. 2017)

Prost Neujahr liebe Leute !
Im April sollen meinen 3 Fertigbecken raus und dort mit Teichfolie ein neuer Naturteich entstehen.
Da ich nur für 2x4 Meter Wasser/Sumpffläche Platz habe, will ich den Teich mit Teich-Ufer-Randband
begrenzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht ? Es gibt ja die günstigere Variante aus Plastik und die teurere von Naturagart aus Aluminium. Es soll kurvig werden......
Wenn die Folie später nackt über der Kante liegt , könnte es evtl. mit der Zeit Bruchstellen geben, habe ich gehört.
Aber wie kann ich die Folie schützen, ohne das ich dahinter noch eine Sperre bauen muss, bzw mir das Wasser mit Ufermatten aus dem Teich gesaugt wird  ?
Danke für Eure Zeit und Tipps 
Stefan aus Hamburg


----------



## mitch (5. Jan. 2017)

moin Stefan,

das wäre noch ne Möglichkeit die Kante zu machen




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/221850/


----------



## mariohbs (5. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Stefan,

also ich habe das Uferband von Naturagart verbaut und und kann daher auch nur hierzu meine Erfahrung teilen 

Ich bin damit auf alle Fälle bisher sehr zufrieden und habe die etwas höheren Kosten noch nicht bereut. Fließ, Folie und Ufermatte wird einfach drunter geklemmt. Die Folie selbst wird ja durch die Ufermatte geschützt und ist am Ende unter der Gummilippe eingeklemmt - da kommt keine Sonne ran. 

Was die Kurven angeht - als es lässt sich sehr leicht Biegen und auch von daher kein Problem mit der Form die man sich wünscht.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2017)

Ja, das Uferband ist ne super Sache. Der Preis ist allerdings ganz schön happig, aber dafür hat wenn man es einmal richtig macht später seine Ruhe.


----------



## semigomez (5. Jan. 2017)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,
also ich finde es schon praktisch mit dem Aluprofil einklemmen, auch wenns mehr kostet.
Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt - sagt man ja.
Was ich nur gerne wissen würde: 
Diese Gummilippe, die hängt ( zumindest auf den Bildern bei Naturagart ) nachher also über der Ufermatte ( welche die Folie schützt ) umgeschlagen in den Teich hinein, das sieht doch bestimmt unnatürlich aus.
Wozu ist die gut ?
Könnte man die nicht abschneiden ?
Und kann ich von hinten an das Aluprofil direkt Mutterboden anfüllen, oder muss das einbetoniert werden ?
Einen schönen Abend
Stefan


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2017)

Das Uferrandprofil hat von oben eine Nut in die die Gummilippe eingedrückt wird. Die Gummilippe hat die Aufgabe Folie und Ufermatte am Profil festzuklemmen.
Die Aluschiene kann von außen mit Erde verdeckt werden, wobei der Gummi nicht überdeckt sein sollte.


----------



## semigomez (5. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Roland, 
auch noch wach.......
Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.
Wusste nicht das die Folie, etc. durch die Gummilippe befestigt werden.
Hast Du die Erdanker einbetoniert ?
Gerade wenn es Kurven gibt muss ja der Druck auf die Pfähle hoch sein.
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2017)

Ja die hab ich einbetoniert.


----------



## mariohbs (5. Jan. 2017)

Ich auch - aber nur die Halterungen - soll ja halten


----------

